# 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5L is making an extremely concerning grinding/ buzzing sound/



## laiod (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a 2004 Nissan Altima with 145k miles on it. Over the past few months, the car has been having this metal grinding/ buzz like sound that is coming from somewhere in the front of the vehicle, roughly in front of the driver and passenger sides feet. It doesn't happen at any specific time, or under any conditions. I can't tell if the sound is something to do with the exhaust, brakes, motor mount, etc. Tons of google searching turned up no results. Do grinding brakes make a continuous sound throughout a trip? Or is that something a weak motor mount could cause? The sound makes a sort of "RUUmmmmmmmmm" stops, then goes "RUUmmmmmm" again. Just before I posted this actually the sound consisted throughout the entire trip. I'm just completely clueless as to what would cause such a continuous grind/buzz noise.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you hear the sound when the car is standing still idling or when reving it up? If it occurs only while the car is moving, it could be worn out brake pads or bad CV joints on the drive shafts or worn wheel bearings. Does the noise change when making sharp turns?


----------



## laiod (Sep 3, 2017)

rogoman said:


> Do you hear the sound when the car is standing still idling or when reving it up? If it occurs only while the car is moving, it could be worn out brake pads or bad CV joints on the drive shafts or worn wheel bearings. Does the noise change when making sharp turns?


The sound only occurs while the vehicle is in motion. And I realized I forgot to mention that the cabin vibrates as the sound occurs. Sharp turns don't seem to affect it at all, and the steering wheel doesn't have any noticeable vibrations in it or anything.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Worn brake pads generally don't cause cabin vibration and if you step on the brakes, the sound should change. This sounds more like bad wheel bearings. If you jack up the front of the car and spin each tire by hand, you'll most likely hear a rolling sound at the bad bearing.


----------



## laiod (Sep 3, 2017)

rogoman said:


> Worn brake pads generally don't cause cabin vibration and if you step on the brakes, the sound should change. This sounds more like bad wheel bearings. If you jack up the front of the car and spin each tire by hand, you'll most likely hear a rolling sound at the bad bearing.


Alright. I appreciate the help. I'll let you know what comes of it once I check it. Anyways, I appreciate the help greatly.


----------

